# Carbon Rahmen Black Sin ungleichmäßig - normal?



## BKL (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe seid ein paar Tagen mein neues Black Sin 29 9.0

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die nicht lackierten Bereiche des Rahmens sehr ungleichmäßig in ihrer (anthraziten) Farbe sind. Irgendwie sieht es aus, als wäre das  schwarz eingefärbte Harz im Carbon-Rahmen ungleichmäßig verteilt. Ist das normal?

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Davedr (23. Mai 2015)

Als Leihe, scheint es mir so von der Beschreibung her, dass es nicht normal ist, das sollte doch gleichmäßig sein, ungleichmäßig sollte da nichts sein. Wende dich an Radon direkt am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2015)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass ein anderer vor längerer Zeit daß auch schon mal für sein BS gefragt hat, suche mal danach hier im Radon Forum. Er hat auch Bilder hier eingestellt. Es war normal was Du beschreibst. Wenn die letzte Lage Sichtcarbon gelegt wird und der Rahmen nur mit Klarlack lackiert wird, kann man solche Unregelmäßigkeiten erkennen.


----------



## BKL (24. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich habe den alten thread gefunden und bin beruhigt. Ansonsten ist alles Tip-Top!!!


----------

